# some dwa pics



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

was sorting through photobucket account and found these pics from work, so thought i'd share them, as been a while since i have posted in here, should have my license by mid january though, so may be in here more after that lol 

baby western diamondback 



















male nile croc 










pair of american gators 










checking each other out 










golden eyelash 



















beaded lizards










nile crocs


----------



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

all these yours?????

you selling any eyelash vipers?

thanks


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG where do you keep your crocks , they are amazing, you got any pictures of the whole enclosure , or is it HUGE  

but awesome , im awestrucked with the eyelash viper , i want one :flrt: lol but i cant im only 15 ¬.¬

GREAT ANIMALS THOUGH


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Guys, he did say that they were pics from work, so i presume that he works with all of these animals.

Where the hell do you work? looks like a hell of a place, would love to visit wherever this place is. :mf_dribble:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

The baby diamondback is really cute! Love the Eyelash Viper, have to be my favourite DWA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

tel's viv's said:


> all these yours?????
> 
> you selling any eyelash vipers?
> 
> thanks


no not mine, at my work




ginna said:


> OMG where do you keep your crocks , they are amazing, you got any pictures of the whole enclosure , or is it HUGE
> 
> but awesome , im awestrucked with the eyelash viper , i want one :flrt: lol but i cant im only 15 ¬.¬
> 
> GREAT ANIMALS THOUGH


enclosure is about 60ft long, so pretty big. 




Xerse said:


> Guys, he did say that they were pics from work, so i presume that he works with all of these animals.
> 
> Where the hell do you work? looks like a hell of a place, would love to visit wherever this place is. :mf_dribble:


good job someone noticed lol, i work for cold blooded in essex, and these are at the reserve round the corner from the shop. 




xvickyx said:


> The baby diamondback is really cute! Love the Eyelash Viper, have to be my favourite DWA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
i always thought golden eyelashes were my fav dwa until i saw them up close, now not really my thing, i'm going for saharan horned vipers, pygmy rattlers, copperheads, gabboons and either monacled or spectacled cobras to start i think lol


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Nial what happened to your photography skills!? And/or camera lol. 
Is the baby western at the shop? havn't seen 1 of them before. Saw the 
rhino viper, that was stunning. 

Took a couple of pics myself a while back.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

eddygecko said:


> Nial what happened to your photography skills!? And/or camera lol.
> Is the baby western at the shop? havn't seen 1 of them before. Saw the
> rhino viper, that was stunning.
> 
> ...


 
lol most were taken on my phone, and some were taken on my old phone, so camera wasn't great on that lol. The baby western is a friend of mines. The rhino in the shop is deep in shed, looks rubbish at the mo, still pounded some food down though


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Nial, that pic of the WDB was taken at my place if I remember right?


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Love the nile crocs! very impressive! wold love to see there enclosure!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Nial, that pic of the WDB was taken at my place if I remember right?


 
i'm not sure mate, my friend has a western baby, and i remember taking pics of yours, these are quite old ones that i found on an old photobucket account, so could either be your old one, or one of the ones i took of his lol. I'll have to pop down and check out the shop again at some point mate, now i'm driving will be making a few trips to some shops so will have to remember to pop in.


----------

